# J'adore Paris, France ... !!56k Warning!!



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hope you enjoy a tour of my favorite city in the world, the City of Lights ..

p.s. all pictures from the Toussaint collection


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Panoramas


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful. Great city.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Nice shots , great tour!  *
*Paris**  -A place full of enchantment and excitement , you often lose your heart...... *


----------



## loureed (Aug 10, 2003)

Such beauty, I've never seen before.


I would be a stuck-up bitch too if I lived in Paris. :yes:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Awe!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Absolutely heavenly pictures! Thank you !!


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Paris is beautiful, no doubt...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh mon dieu!


----------



## Mender Panda.de.León (Apr 8, 2005)

C'est magnifique. Je pue dire, sans doute, qu'il faut aller a Paris... Totalement belle.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beauty


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Moi aussi j'adore Paris, et ces photos me rappellent pleins de bons souvenirs. Merci!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Wow. Did you take these photos of Paris, Marte?


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

dreamy and beautiful


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Amazing,simply amazing!


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Les photos sont tres bien! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

by far, the best city on the world!!!!!!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

loureed said:


> Such beauty, I've never seen before.
> 
> 
> I would be a stuck-up bitch too if I lived in Paris. :yes:



Don't worry the stuck up bitches are only in the posh rich areas of Paris , go in the suburbs or more middle/working class parts of the city and it's like everywhere else!


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------

